# Writing Across Genres and the Use of Pen Names



## Akahige (Aug 19, 2012)

Ultimately my intention is to write primarily in the fantasy genre, but I also enjoy writing sci-fi and westerns and I'm working with my wife in writing some children's stories.  If I were to write across these genres (Westerns in particular) would it be wise to use a pen name or possibly multiple pen names to distinguish among them?  Similarly, would there be any merit to writing across genres just using my own name or would that likely just confuse audiences?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some writers use pen names, especially when writing in very different genres. 

SF and Fantasy, I'm not sure there would be a reason. And if you wrote dark fantasy and horror, I am not sure there'd be a reason.

Name recognition has value, but fantasy doesn't always translate to or between children's lit or westerns.

While it's something to consider, not something to worry about until you've got novels accepted for publication. Then your agent and/or editor might be able to guide you better. If you're self-publishing, that's a little different. But, until you have varied genres, again, not something that should hinder any forward progress in getting works prepared for publication.


----------



## Akahige (Aug 19, 2012)

I likely will go the self publish route initially, but you're quite right to say that its not a concern until the stories are ready to go.  For my part, I'm really just curious about it for its own sake.  For instance, if I do decide that having a pen name would be the best route to take, I can at least reflect on it in the meantime in case I happen upon something I really like.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 19, 2012)

Some authors just use variations on the same name to let their fans know which genre the book is. For example Ian Banks uses Iain M. Banks. If I remember right the latter is for his sci-fi books and the former is for the rest of his fiction.


----------



## Akahige (Aug 19, 2012)

That's a possibility I'd not considered.  Very good thoughts, thank you.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 19, 2012)

As another data point, Lois McMaster Bujold writes under her own name for both SF and fantasy.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 20, 2012)

I encountered this problem and I decided to go the route of having both a pen name and my actual name....I know, I know, the actual name defeats the point of the pen name you say, but well, I don't like pointy pens. 

...forgive the pun if you can...

But I do have a reason--actually, two reasons!

Branding
Common name

As far as #1 goes, think of someone like George Lucas. Sure, he has instant name recognition, but when you go to buy a Star Wars book, does it say "George Lucas" on it? NO. It says Star Wars--so even though he has dozens of other people writing in his universe, his name does not go on the saga in any obvious manner. What about when he wants to go do another universe? Does he get the name recognition? Sure, if people know he is involved, but again, it's not like his other universes have "Star Wars" plastered on them to get the recognition from his great success, nor do they probably have "George Lucas" plastered on them either.

Anyway, I want to someday have a universe that other people write in, so it made sense to me to put "Zero Angel's" before the title of my saga/multiverse as a way to brand it as coming from me--yes, this is ego-centric, but it is important to think positively!--and if I ever get around to releasing any of my other dozen universes I have a brand ready to go and label them.

Now, I think I have argued my point for having the pen name as a brand, but why also include my actual name? Well, for starters, my pen name is OBVIOUSLY not an actual name, and I do want people to know that there is a real person behind it (and yes, I do answer to Zero and Zero Angel in real life, but it is still clearly an adopted name). Second, do you have any idea how many Robert Richardson's are out there??

Robert is the sixth most common first name in America the last time I checked and when I published my first novel there were THIRTEEN other authors named Robert Richardson on Amazon alone--at least one with my same middle name!

Anyway, so that is my reasoning behind my pen name and why I have it. I hope that this helps you make up your own mind. 

Regards!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 20, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> As far as #1 goes, think of someone like George Lucas. Sure, he has instant name recognition, but when you go to buy a Star Wars book, does it say "George Lucas" on it? NO. It says Star Wars--so even though he has dozens of other people writing in his universe, his name does not go on the saga in any obvious manner. What about when he wants to go do another universe? Does he get the name recognition? Sure, if people know he is involved, but again, it's not like his other universes have "Star Wars" plastered on them to get the recognition from his great success, nor do they probably have "George Lucas" plastered on them either.



Well, except for "Directed by George Lucas" on the films  But I see your point. The dual-name thing is an interesting approach; I'm interested to see how it works out. I know that some authors (well-known authors, anyway) will occasionally do both, e.g. I think I once saw a Nora Roberts novel that was bylined "Nora Roberts writing as [giant font] *J.D. ROBB*". Might have been someone else, but it was something like that.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 20, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Well, except for "Directed by George Lucas"...



I was thinking specifically of "Red Tails" which released this year. I didn't realize he was involved (other than Lucasfilms doing it) until I saw him in an interview with Jon Stewart promoting it. 

I'll let you know how the two name thing works out!


----------



## Chilari (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the fortunate position of being one of possibly only three living people with my name, the others being an aging widow in the Scottish islands (found on the UK electoral roll) and a middle aged housewife in the States (found via Facebook), so it's highly unlikely that there will be any confusion. Having said that I have already got something published with my name on it - a collaborative study of Leicestershire graveyards publishing in a post-medieval archaeology journal, headed up by one of my university tutors with about seven others involved. Plus I plan on continuing academic stuff and at some point writing an article about the conceptual vs actual chronological boundary between "classical" and "hellenistic" Greece. That stuff being so very different I have yet to decide whether to use my real name or a pen name. I considered using my middle name and surname, but my aunt already has that and has built up quite a reputation in calligraphic art (plus she has the web address), so I might use my initials and surname. Of course there's the other option: I'm going to be getting married next year, and my fiance's surname isn't all that common either, so I might just go with that and if I publish academic stuff, continue using my maiden name for that. But it depends how I feel when the time comes to publishing.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 20, 2012)

I use one name for works for adults and teen/YA, and another name for works for younger children. I like the separation there, where adults don't perceive you as an author of kid's books, and parents looking up your name to buy books for their kids aren't finding the adult work.


----------



## Jared (Aug 21, 2012)

Akahige said:


> Ultimately my intention is to write primarily in the fantasy genre, but I also enjoy writing sci-fi and westerns and I'm working with my wife in writing some children's stories.  If I were to write across these genres (Westerns in particular) would it be wise to use a pen name or possibly multiple pen names to distinguish among them?  Similarly, would there be any merit to writing across genres just using my own name or would that likely just confuse audiences?



Seanan McGuire(urban fantasy)/Mira Grant(horror) recently gave an interview where she said that she's gotten letters from people who heard she was both people and crossed over without knowing the genre difference. Those letters made her very glad that she took a pen name for horror.

My understanding is that the western genre is pretty self-contained. I would suggest considering a pen name there, too.


----------



## Devor (Aug 21, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I know that some authors (well-known authors, anyway) will occasionally do both, e.g. I think I once saw a Nora Roberts novel that was bylined "Nora Roberts writing as [giant font] *J.D. ROBB*". Might have been someone else, but it was something like that.



I've only ever noticed that for Dr. Seuss books.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 21, 2012)

Not having a pen name might help you, as well. For example, a reader loves one of your westerns but has never read fantasy. She walks down the aisle in the bookstore and your name catches her eye. But wait, it's on a fantasy book. Why not give it a shot?

I think there are decent arguments to be made both ways, but the only distinction I am going to draw for the two names I'll use is in relation to age groups. If I'm going to have horror stories out there for adults or teens, and also books for second graders, I'd like to maintain that distinction.


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 29, 2012)

Been thinking about this lately. My first book was fantasy, next one or two will be Science Fiction. I don't have any long series planned for the immediate future, nor will too many of them be set in the same universe. That might hurt my chances of 'branding' myself properly, but oh well. 

Partly in order to make up for that, I was wondering if I should adopt separate pen names for the different genres. Tristan Gregory for fantasy, something else for science fiction. I go back and forth almost daily. My current thoughts are that I can achieve proper branding of books, series, and genre through other conventions without ever tying my pen name to one in particular.


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am using my real name for the fantasy- if I decide to publish the erotica I will probably use either a variant or a pen name- partly as I can't really be seen to bring the company I work for into disrepute.  I am pretty such they would see writing overtly smutty books as that. Also my co -author for that project is writing a YA fantasy so best not get those names mixed up.


----------

